# Towing



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Recently saw two towing jobs, could make out towing tugs had 3 whites showing and on one towed ship she had lights on but no navigation lights.
The other tug (Svitzer) was towing 2 barges one behind the other but no lights at all on barges, would have expected to see a stern light on after barge to stop anybody bumping into it.
What are the rules for lights on the towed vessels ?.


----------

